# Viper 790 XV defekt



## Manic69 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hello,

For several days my Viper 790XV has failed. Since I bought my used car has it worked. Unfortunately I have no more documents.

The LED in the glove compartment is not more since then. The voltage on the main connector I checked. There are at 12 volts.

I apologize for my bad English.

What can I do to find the error of the Viper?

regards

Manic69


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Manic69 said:


> Hello,
> 
> For several days my Viper 790XV has failed. Since I bought my used car has it worked. Unfortunately I have no more documents.
> 
> ...


 There a link in my signature for Viper owners manuals, why is the LED in the glove box?


----------



## Manic69 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hello,

I again checked all the connections. It pulled out all clean and everything again.

Am then again into the house and when I was outside again it worked ...

Topic can be closed


----------

